# VIP rabbits?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of mentioning of VIP rabbits at [email protected] Does anyone know what it's all about?


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it's regarding the new rabbits that are being sold there, imported from Spain I believe.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

What makes rabbits from Spain VIP though? It's very weird


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

No idea, maybe because of the breed? I know that they are smaller than the normal breeds that are sold there.. In my opinion every bunny is a VIP bunny!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

VIP rabbits are rabbits that are just 8 weeks old, they are weaned at 5 weeks old and neutered, and vaccinated, they are then flown all the way from spain where they are sold in store at just 8 weeks old

for the super VIP rabbits read the same, but these are also microchipped

this is highly inhumane and unethical, no vet in this country would EVER neuter a rabbit at that age, the risks and complications involved are much much much too high, and these rabbits shouldnt even leave mum till they are 8 weeks old either

you can find more information here
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor little mites, what an awful start in life & a very misleading name for them IMO
I've never bought animals from [email protected] but I have bought accessories. Not any more


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> VIP rabbits are rabbits that are just 8 weeks old, they are weaned at 5 weeks old and neutered, and vaccinated, they are then flown all the way from spain where they are sold in store at just 8 weeks old
> 
> for the super VIP rabbits read the same, but these are also microchipped
> 
> ...


This apart from the VIP are vaccinated and micro chipped and the SVIP are neutered as well 

We are trying to gather as much information as possible so that we can attack this head on  We are still waiting for a couple of things to be 100% confirmed but the info found so far sucks 

[email protected] have gone one step too far this time


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I've been bashed for getting mine from [email protected] but these VIP ones are just disgusting! They put the VIP to make them look more special, when IMO all rabbits are special. I hope the test ones don't sell so we don't get them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I know I've been bashed for getting mine from [email protected] but these VIP ones are just disgusting! They put the VIP to make them look more special, when IMO all rabbits are special. I hope the test ones don't sell so we don't get them.


They are selling  They are also becoming ill..

You should see where they came from 

The selling of animals is bad enough considering where they come from, but this is just beyond barbaric and goes to show how untouchable [email protected] believe they are 

What makes it worse is the RSPCA appear to be in a partnership with Pets At Home 

We are now hoping the news will take up this story because we NEED to show the general public what this place is capable of......


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bl**dy hate stuff like this.

Happy to support any campaigning, letters, awareness-raising etc. if you have any links/info. you want to forward me (here or PM).


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Defra need to make a code of practice for rabbits like they have in Wales as its the only way I can see they can legally increase the rabbits welfare.

Well I sure as hell won't be buying one!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Liked & shared the page twice on FB


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Hel_79 said:


> Bl**dy hate stuff like this.
> 
> Happy to support any campaigning, letters, awareness-raising etc. if you have any links/info. you want to forward me (here or PM).


The fb link Miss posted is where we are all gathering to share info 



jimbo_28_02 said:


> Defra need to make a code of practice for rabbits like they have in Wales as its the only way I can see they can legally increase the rabbits welfare.
> 
> Well I sure as hell won't be buying one!


No [email protected] need to be stopped selling animals, this is one step too far this time.



simplysardonic said:


> Liked & shared the page twice on FB


Cheers lovey


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of this, and I just can't get my head around it- why would you want one of these 'VIP rabbits' anyway? Surely, they're destined to have lots of problems- not only are they far too young to have left Mum, but they've had the stress of being flown over. Poor babies


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> This is the first I've heard of this, and I just can't get my head around it- why would you want one of these 'VIP rabbits' anyway? Surely, they're destined to have lots of problems- not only are they far too young to have left Mum, but they've had the stress of being flown over. Poor babies


Unfortunately the gen public aren't aware of the problems, as far as they are concerned [email protected] can do no wrong 

I know of one that has full blown Pasturella now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> This is the first I've heard of this, and I just can't get my head around it- *why would you want one of these 'VIP rabbits'* anyway? Surely, they're destined to have lots of problems- not only are they far too young to have left Mum, but they've had the stress of being flown over. Poor babies


I honestly don't know, maybe it makes the buyer feel they are getting a rabbit that will be 'guaranteed' free of problems (yeah right!) or they may appeal to someone who doesn't want the bother of having to deal with getting the bun neutered/vaxed themselves. 'VIP' implies to me that you are getting something 'extra special' & 'exclusive'. Some buyers will be people who enjoy that feeling I suppose, some will just be naive & not done (or been to idle to do) their research before buying the 'cute wabbit'


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Can I just say 

We have NO problems with the concept of what [email protected] appeared to be trying, in fact when we first heard that this was being brought in we were actually congratulating them 

BUT breeding these animals in a windowless shed with 20'000 other animals, being split from their mum at 5 weeks old and then put through neutering, vaccinating, microchipping and then flying them to anther country to put them on a shop floor all by the time they are 8 weeks old...

That is where the problem is...

[email protected] had the chance to make the right step, in the right direction.. Unfortunately they chose money over ethics


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I honestly don't know, maybe it makes the buyer feel they are getting a rabbit that will be 'guaranteed' free of problems (yeah right!) or they may appeal to someone who doesn't want the bother of having to deal with getting the bun neutered/vaxed themselves. 'VIP' implies to me that you are getting something 'extra special' & 'exclusive'. Some buyers will be people who enjoy that feeling I suppose, some will just be naive & not done (or been to idle to do) their research before buying the 'cute wabbit'


I think their name is very misleading! It does make you think of something extra special- I just feel they're going to fall into the wrong hands. I know very responsible rabbit owners who have bought their pets from [email protected], but I just know many won't be cared for properly.

Little spoilt child will see the cute little bunny and ask Mummy and Daddy for it. Mummy and Daddy will look at the fact that they're already neutered and the rest of it and buy bunny on a whim, with a tiny hutch at the same time 



B3rnie said:


> Unfortunately the gen public aren't aware of the problems, as far as they are concerned [email protected] can do no wrong
> 
> I know of one that has full blown Pasturella now


Oh gosh- so, so sad!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Can I just say
> 
> We have NO problems with the concept of what [email protected] appeared to be trying, in fact when we first heard that this was being brought in we were actually congratulating them
> 
> ...


Yes, I know what you mean- selling neutered, microchipped and vaccinated rabbits is a brilliant idea, and would send out the right message but NOT rabbits so young, and from so far away.

It baffles me, it really does. I guess people would be less inclined to buy the healthy 6 month old bunny than the cute little 8 week old one, that already has everything covered


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Can I just say
> 
> We have NO problems with the concept of what [email protected] appeared to be trying, in fact when we first heard that this was being brought in we were actually congratulating them
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the vaccinating & neutering programme as it could potentially stop a lot of 'whoops litters' that burden rescues, not sure about chipping, although I know some people do it. But the breeding conditions they come from are probably worse than here (& they're bad enough!) & their poor parents having to stay there all their lives is very upsetting, let alone then having to go through the stress of transport. It's like a production line
Is there a reason they need to be so young, my nasty cynical mind tells me it's because they're more sellable as cute babies


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I agree with you about the vaccinating & neutering programme as it could potentially stop a lot of 'whoops litters' that burden rescues, not sure about chipping, although I know some people do it. But the breeding conditions they come from are probably worse than here (& they're bad enough!) & their poor parents having to stay there all their lives is very upsetting, let alone then having to go through the stress of transport. It's like a production line
> Is there a reason they need to be so young, *my nasty cynical mind tells me it's because they're more sellable as cute babies*


I think that's exactly why, sadly! 

My vet wouldn't neuter my two until they were at least 6 months old because of all the risks. To think rabbits as young as 8 weeks are being done makes me feel so angry- the welfare of the bunnies is clearly not paramount- the money that they'll make from them is


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Is there a reason they need to be so young, my nasty cynical mind tells me it's because they're more sellable as cute babies


You got it in one  No other reason at all..........

They banned me from their page because I was giving out facts (oh and probably my avatar haha), they are trying to cover this all up now they know that some of the public aren't mindless sheep.

I for one will not allow that to happen, I am only one person but I will kick up so much of a stink lol

A couple of us are trying to get the media to pick up on this story now


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> You got it in one  No other reason at all..........
> 
> They banned me from their page because I was giving out facts (oh and probably my avatar haha), they are trying to cover this all up now they know that some of the public aren't mindless sheep.
> 
> ...


Ooh best of luck with that, an expose in the style of Pedigree Dogs Exposed should get the sheeple boycotting in their droves


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They just seem to think of good ideas such as neutering but are going completely going about it the wrong way?

I was going to apply for a job there so they actually have someone that knows what they are talking about. But I couldn't under any circumstances sell a VIP rabbit as its just wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh best of luck with that, an expose in the style of Pedigree Dogs Exposed should get the sheeple boycotting in their droves


That's the idea 



jimbo_28_02 said:


> They just seem to think of good ideas such as neutering but are going completely going about it the wrong way?
> 
> I was going to apply for a job there so they actually have someone that knows what they are talking about. But I couldn't under any circumstances sell a VIP rabbit as its just wrong.


No the neutering was thought of to shut rescues up, they have been trying to work with rescues for some time but won't pick up on the ideas that rescues need them to change as it isn't profitable...

I wouldn't work there is someone said I wouldn't have to worry about money ever again, the whole company is rotten to the core even their vet is a lying [email protected] sheep......


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> They just seem to think of good ideas such as neutering but are going completely going about it the wrong way?
> 
> I was going to apply for a job there so they actually have someone that knows what they are talking about. But I couldn't under any circumstances sell a VIP rabbit as its just wrong.


I looked at the employee criteria once out of curiosity & I can safely say that I'd be sacked before my first day was over, one of their prerequisites is to do a lot of schmoosing of customers & the sort of 'have a nice day!' cheeriness befitting of McDonald's staff. I'd end up vomiting over everyone at the saccharinity (excuse that word, not sure if it even exists) of it all


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That's the idea
> 
> No the neutering was thought of to shut rescues up, they have been trying to work with rescues for some time but won't pick up on the ideas that rescues need them to change as it isn't profitable...
> 
> I wouldn't work there is someone said I wouldn't have to worry about money ever again, the whole company is rotten to the core even their vet is a lying [email protected] sheep......


Ha I use the vet inside their store and they hate [email protected] haha. Our local rescue works with them and has an adoption section in [email protected] but this section is always hidden away compared to the little ones.



simplysardonic said:


> I looked at the employee criteria once out of curiosity & I can safely say that I'd be sacked before my first day was over, one of their prerequisites is to do a lot of schmoosing of customers & the sort of 'have a nice day!' cheeriness befitting of McDonald's staff. I'd end up vomiting over everyone at the saccharinity (excuse that word, not sure if it even exists) of it all


I just couldn't hold my tongue, if I don't agree with something I'd tell them so I'd be sacked not long after getting the job ha


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Not really a FB person, but I've logged in and 'liked' the page. Going to check it out in more depth over the weekend. I guess FB can be useful for some things!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there is another huge problem with these VIP rabbits...... if they are vaccinated in spain before they are flown over.... the new combi vaccination will not cover them!!! so i can just see people thinking they are protecting them when they are really just wasting their money, and whats the betting PAH will pass this info on


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

The trial has been cancelled.

There is a notice on the B2B website (it's behind a log-in thats from work, or I'd share - sorry) and a post from the Rabbit Welfare place on the forum also confirming it.

Hopefully, their next half-baked idea will at least be less cruel.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i was just about to post that  

apparently no more rabbits will be imported from spain


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

have the released a statement as to why they have canceled it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only statement iv seen is the RWAF one



> Pets at Home VIP trial
> 
> We, The RWAF, recommend rabbits to be kept in neutered social groups eg pairs, to provide companionship, enrichment, and enable natural social behaviours. Many reputable rescue centres neuter their youngsters before rehoming them, and this is ideal, as it enables them to be successfully bonded, and avoids many of the problems that domestic rabbits face, such as being kept alone, or being mis-sexed and producing an accidental litter adding to the rescue burden, as well as the the health and behavioural problems that entire rabbits can face. Our own guidance about neutering can be found here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> You got it in one  No other reason at all..........
> 
> They banned me from their page because I was giving out facts (oh and probably my avatar haha), they are trying to cover this all up now they know that some of the public aren't mindless sheep.
> 
> ...


Go Bernie! They can't ban someone for knowing more than them and actually caring. Ironic that their slogan is 'where pets come first'. Laughable really.

I don't understand. People who actually like rabbits would rather have a healthy 6 month one than a abused baby one. In a previous post the other day I mentioned that the 3 year old that came to take my baby 10 week old rabbit wanted my Biscuit who at the time was 8months. It doesn't make a difference.

Personally, with the trauma of going through that at 4 weeks, I think it will make it really hard to make good pets out of them and no one that actually cares about rabbits enough to put the time and effort in, would actually buy one. And I've seen it plenty on times with everything from fish to rabbits, when animals need time that people aren't willing to put effort into giving they get neglected.

I love my rabbits and I'd hate to think of them going through anything like this. My rabbits are VIP because I treat them like VIPs (not that I have much choice, they act like royalty ) and not because they are bred a certain way or come with torturous 'bonus features'.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

What is the facebook page? The only thing VIP bunnies comes up with is 'Bunnies VIP', a strip tease company... Not quite the same thing


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

DISGUSTIING!!!!

There are so many unwanted rabbits in the UK why not neuter vaccinate and sell these ethically. 

I dread to think how many poor baby rabbits dont make it through their operations!


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

This is my Oreo (who lives with my dad) at 4 weeks and 6 months .


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, to think bunnies that tiny have been operated on is awful isn't it! 

Doughnut's gorgeous, by the way!


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, to think bunnies that tiny have been operated on is awful isn't it!
> 
> Doughnut's gorgeous, by the way!


Oreo? 

That picture has Mum and Dad, Sugar and Biscuit, in the hutch and baby Lollipop and Oreo outside  My dad hates taking them to the vets on his own. Big 6ft 2, bald guy, with tattoos, taking fluffy bunnies with those names


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Minion said:


> Oreo?
> 
> That picture has Mum and Dad, Sugar and Biscuit, in the hutch and baby Lollipop and Oreo outside  My dad hates taking them to the vets on his own. Big 6ft 2, bald guy, with tattoos, taking fluffy bunnies with those names


Oreo! Sorry! I don't know where I got Doughnut from?!!  I think it's bed time for me! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I would just like to say it appears that the pressure from the right sources and the public outcry has worked for now 

I have been told by a very reliable source (Animal Welfare Warden of a local Council) that the Head of Pets At Home has confirmed that no more rabbits will be imported from Spain 


We can't promise they won't try again once it all calms down but the RWAF are still investigating the situation.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I would just like to say it appears that the pressure from the right sources and the public outcry has worked for now
> 
> I have been told by a very reliable source (Animal Welfare Warden of a local Council) that the Head of Pets At Home has confirmed that no more rabbits will be imported from Spain
> 
> We can't promise they won't try again once it all calms down but the RWAF are still investigating the situation.


Thank you for looking into it. I was told they were waiting for more information. Whether this is more information regarding past studies as to why the UK protocol is the way it is, or whether they are doing further tests out in Spain hasn't really been said. Makes you wonder if the place in Spain will continue anyway, supplying to other pet stores across Europe. Is there anyway of finding out who this company is? Personally I think there should be an EU law regarding the situation .

And I too believe they will try again when everything cools down. It's just the point that you shouldn't need statistics to prove it's morally wrong. All you need is a picture like the one I posted above to see that. As i posted on the website, just because they can doesn't mean they should. I read that 4weeks in human years is about 6 and 6 months is like 16 human years. no one would do an operation on a 6 year old if it could wait 10 years and reduce risks to practically minimal. I hate the fact animals are looked at in such a practical and business-like way. They were not put on this Earth for us and we should just be honored to have them in our homes/ gardens  ... even if they are little monsters at times


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> Thank you for looking into it. I was told they were waiting for more information. Whether this is more information regarding past studies as to why the UK protocol is the way it is, or whether they are doing further tests out in Spain hasn't really been said. Makes you wonder if the place in Spain will continue anyway, supplying to other pet stores across Europe. Is there anyway of finding out who this company is? Personally I think there should be an EU law regarding the situation .
> 
> And I too believe they will try again when everything cools down. It's just the point that you shouldn't need statistics to prove it's morally wrong. All you need is a picture like the one I posted above to see that. As i posted on the website, just because they can doesn't mean they should. I read that 4weeks in human years is about 6 and 6 months is like 16 human years. no one would do an operation on a 6 year old if it could wait 10 years and reduce risks to practically minimal. I hate the fact animals are looked at in such a practical and business-like way. They were not put on this Earth for us and we should just be honored to have them in our homes/ gardens  ... even if they are little monsters at times


We are hoping that [email protected] are working to sell vaccinated & neutered rabbits but sourced from UK breeders (only neutering when the rabbit is old enough), but I can't confirm anything just yet.

RWAF are investigating so at least things aren't just being dropped because the "trial" has stopped.

I am aware of the factory that supplied Pets at Home for this trial (not pleasant), they aren't breaking any animal welfare laws (for their area) so there is little we can do about that I'm afraid. I will say that due to the size of the operation losing an order from Pets at Home won't make a dent in their profits


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Can I just say
> 
> We have NO problems with the concept of what [email protected] appeared to be trying, in fact when we first heard that this was being brought in we were actually congratulating them
> 
> ...


How do you know this? have you got a link?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> How do you know this? have you got a link?


some one associated with PAH named the company in spain where the animals are bred, wasnt hard to find their website on google, and find photos of the "factory" on google maps


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> some one associated with PAH named the company in spain where the animals are bred, wasnt hard to find their website on google, and find photos of the "factory" on google maps


What's it called? I want to have a look


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CUNIPIC - ANIMALES DE COMPAIA


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

> Our breeding system is based on 4 basic principles: animal well-being and comfort, *genetic selection*, specific feed for each gestation period and individual care by qualified staff.


That's one good point I suppose


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> That's one good point I suppose


it will be for colours.....


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> it will be for colours.....


Maybe, maybe not. We don't know that for sure


----------

